# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Canard PC Hardware N°21 est en kiosque !

## Doc TB

Chapeau de paille ? Check ! Tongs ? Check ! Passeport ? Check ! Billet d'avion pour les Caraïbes ? Check ! Bravo, il ne vous manque plus qu'un bon Canard PC Hardware pour terminer votre paquetage estival et enfin vous envoler vers une destination de rêve. Coup de bol, votre aéroport préféré vient probablement de recevoir le numéro 21 tout frais imprimé. Mais rassurez-vous, nous avons aussi pensé aux malheureux privés d'un exil estival digne de ce nom : le CPC Hardware nouveau devrait également être disponible au Leclerc de Montargis dès lundi.
 Au menu tout d'abord, une grande enquête sur la fiabilité des composants et des appareils mobiles. Oui : nous sommes encore allés fourrer notre nez là où ça ne nous regardait pas, au grand dam des constructeurs. Nous commencerons par parler de l'obsolescence programmée. Fantasme ou réalité ? Pour trancher, il nous faudra passer en revue les "cas d'école" ainsi que les liens complexes entre économie, innovation et durée de vie. Nous avons également réussi à obtenir des chiffres exclusifs sur le type de pannes qui touchent le plus souvent les portables et composants. Ceux-ci sont issus de deux centres de réparation situés en Europe qui sous-traitent leurs prestations pour de nombreuses marques et travaillent sur des volumes très importants. Nous rentrerons ensuite dans le détail des marques et des produits avec d'autres statistiques provenant d'un gros revendeur français. Lui aussi écoule plusieurs centaines de milliers de pièces par an, ce qui nous permet d'avoir des chiffres pertinents. L'occasion de relever de réels problèmes de fiabilité en pratique. Nous parlerons également du coût du SAV et de sa répercussion sur le client final. Enfin, Grand Maître B décortiquera l'aspect juridique des différentes garanties et répondra aux principales questions que beaucoup se posent.
 Autre sujet au programme : les PC portables. Comment ne pas se noyer parmi les milliers de références du marché ? Comment éviter les infâmes entourloupes marketing issues des renommages en cascade ? Pour le savoir, nous avons utilisé une méthodologie qui nous a permis d'évaluer les composants un par un et de manière indépendante. Des dizaines de CPU et GPU "mobiles" sont passés entre nos mains pour une série de benchmarks sans pitié. Évidemment, nous les comparerons également à un modèle "Desktop" de référence afin de nous faire une idée plus précise des performances. Un peu plus loin, nous vous proposons également un "Comment ça marche ?" sur la mémoire flash et les technologies associées. Nous partirons de l'histoire de la flash pour nous intéresser ensuite aux différents types (NAND, NOR) jusqu'au fonctionnement d'une cellule mémoire (SLC, MLC, TLC) et aux nombreuses difficultés – en particulier de durabilité – qu'il a fallu régler pour en faire un produit commercialisable en masse.
 Dans ce 21e numéro, vous retrouverez également la 4e partie de notre initiation à l'électronique où nous passerons à la pratique avec plusieurs montages à base d'Arduino. L'objectif étant de vous guider dans vos premiers pas tant au niveau software que hardware. Nous parlerons également de la plateforme AM1 d'AMD : des Athlon/Sempron proposés entre 30 et 50€ et des cartes mères aux alentours de 30€. Font-ils mieux que l'Atom d'Intel ? Rivalisent-ils avec les premiers CPU LGA1155 ? Réponse ici ! Nous présenterons également dans ce numéro les derniers prototypes de CPC Box, à mettre en rapport avec les dernières annonces des constructeurs effectuées lors du denier Computex. Enfin, nous vous avons concocté un historique sur les calculatrices, véritables cellules souches de l'informatique, ainsi que quelques tests divers et variés : Core i7 "Devil's Canyon", Asus Essence STX II, portable LG à écran incurvé, lotion spécial gamer – si ! –, SSD Crucial M550 de 1 To et Plextor M6e en PCI Express, etc. De la saine lecture à accompagner d'une Piña Colada bien frappée !

 Bonnes vacances !
 P.S. : N'hésitez pas à nous rejoindre sur le Twitter officiel de CPC Hardware https://twitter.com/CPCHardware

Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## MoTorBreath

Dis Doc, tu ne préfèrerais pas le panaché ?  :;):

----------


## MooD

Quoi seulement lundi à Montargis ???? Salauds !!! Vendus !!! Chiens à la solde du lobby aéroportuaire !!! JORETAPO !!!!

----------


## John Shaft

> Quoi seulement lundi à Montargis ???? Salauds !!! Vendus !!! Chiens à la solde du lobby aéroportuaire !!! JORETAPO !!!!


T'inquiètes : il est dispo aussi au kiosque à journaux de la porte de Clignancourt  :;): 

(Bon je n'ai toujours pas lu le 20 moi dans cette histoire  ::O: )

----------


## Rocca

Ouai , dispo également sur Besançon, je l'ai pris hier. J'étais là pour acheter un autre magazine (photo) qui a disparu  ::cry::  

Du coup, cela m'a remonté le moral de voir ce beau n° 21 présent sur les étales d'un air dominateur  ::P:

----------


## the_protanogist

Beuzaque > Montargis

----------


## Jysix

Un test du SSD Crucial M550 de 1 To et pas du MX100 ?

----------


## LePok

Oh la saine lecture estivale ! Amen.

Et un double package: le 20 que je n'ai pas encore pris le temps de lire et le 21, pour passer un bel été ! Ca devrait le faire.

Bonnes vacances les gars ! (par anticipation au moins)

----------


## seb4771

Rien dans la boite aux lettre... 

Encore un coup des PTT qui prend tout le courrier des honnêtes gens  ::):

----------


## Frypolar

> Un test du SSD Crucial M550 de 1 To et pas du MX100 ?


Je pense que le MX100 est sorti trop tard pour qu’un test puisse être intégré.

----------


## titi3

Youpi salade  ::lol::  Pile au rendez vous comme chaque été, prêt à m'accompagner sous les chaleurs écrasantes (ou les pluies torrentielles) du pays des Rode Duivels  ::P:

----------


## Sunomis

Pfff, chez moi je dois attendre mardi, 'vous plaignez pas. Oui bon, c'est demain, mais quand même ...

----------


## Jaydes

Merde j'ai pas pris le précédent en kiosque... Pourtant je devait le faire demain, fait chier

----------


## Narm

> Rien dans la boite aux lettre... 
> 
> Encore un coup des PTT qui prend tout le courrier des honnêtes gens


Pour info le mien est arrivé aujourd'hui  ::):

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Han oui  :Bave: 

Y'a au moins un canard qui va être content, il avait demandé sur je sais plus quel topic si CPC HW parlerait un jour des pc portables...

----------


## seb4771

Toujours rien, par contre j'ai reçu le mail de ré-abonnement, c'est du chantage certainement, je me réabonne et j'ai mon n°21  ::):

----------


## Anonyme866

Je vais le chercher vite fait, celui là

----------


## ogotai

L'été dernier, je me suis retrouvé à acheter des pistolets à eau à cause de vous ! Qu'est-ce que ça va être cette année ?

----------


## Nirm

> L'été dernier, je me suis retrouvé à acheter des pistolets à eau à cause de vous ! Qu'est-ce que ça va être cette année ?


 


> Billet d'avion pour les Caraïbes ?


 ::XD::

----------


## seb4771

les envois aux abonnés sont parti ?...

----------


## pumpkins1664

Autant votre mag est fantastique et j'ai hâte de lire Humanoïde , autant je regrette mon abonnement. En kiosque depuis 3 jours et toujours rien dans ma boite aux lettres. A chaque fois que je m’arrête chez mon buraliste cela me démange de l'acheter, tant pis pour le doublon.

----------


## pixote

> Han oui 
> 
> Y'a au moins un canard qui va être content, il avait demandé sur je sais plus quel topic si CPC HW parlerait un jour des pc portables...


Je suis le canard content ! Ce dossier tombe à pic. Il est utile, complet et précis au niveau des tests, toutes ces références c'est vraiment un beau merdier, et de les connaître ça rajoute un peu plus de challenge pour trouver son pc.  ::(:  Ca aurait été bien de nous mâcher le travail en proposant 3-4 références.

Le reste du mag est varié et intéressant.  ::):

----------


## golwin

> les envois aux abonnés sont parti ?...


Reçu hier en ce qui me concerne.

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

> Je suis le canard content ! Ce dossier tombe à pic. Il est utile, complet et précis au niveau des tests, toutes ces références c'est vraiment un beau merdier, et de les connaître ça rajoute un peu plus de challenge pour trouver son pc.  Ca aurait été bien de nous mâcher le travail en proposant 3-4 références.
> 
> Le reste du mag est varié et intéressant.


 :^_^:  Haha oui bon courage, en zieutant l'encart sur les cartes graphiques mobiles nvidia (dédicace à la BullShit Edition), je me suis dit "mais du coup c'est laquelle qu'il faut prendre ?"

----------


## Teto

Je commence juste ce numéro, mais j'ai déjà une question :

Je viens de lire l'excellent historique de la machine à calculer, en commençant comme de juste par les grands anciens. Or vous parlez de la machine à calculer de Pascal, que vous nommez Pascaline. C'est curieux, il me semblait qu'on disait plutôt pain au Pascal. Vous êtes sûrs de vos sources ?

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

La pub en page 9  ::o: 
Je veux dire... LA PUB EN PAGE 9  ::o: 
J'ai cru que c'était une parodie.

----------


## seb4771

Pas eu de réponse pour les envois aux abo, y'a t'il un souci car toujours rien ici  ::(: 

Et ma maison de la presse m'a dit : "j'ai canard pc 21 si vous voulez"  ::(:

----------


## Frypolar

Envoie un mail à abo at canardpc.com

----------


## Niko844

> La pub en page 9 
> Je veux dire... LA PUB EN PAGE 9 
> J'ai cru que c'était une parodie.


Idem. Tout est splendide. Les postures super concernées, la citation, la mise en page. Tout.

----------


## Arnold le joufflu

On a ri avec ma femme, mais ri ! 

J'ai encore du mal à retenir des larmes de rire.

----------


## Dandu

J'ai eu la même réaction en voyant ça.

----------


## ERISS

Il manque quand-même quelque référence AMD, au milieu des cartes graphiques NVidia, pour se rendre compte dans quelle mesure les AMD de portable seraient mauvaises.
Edit: Je parlais des 'GPU Mobile' p. 65

----------


## seb4771

Exemplaire enfin à la maison...

ERISS: en quoi elles sont mauvaises ? c'est au même niveau que nVidia sur ce coup là, renommage pour faire "style", aucune amélioration et prix en hausse (faut bien manger hein).

----------


## ERISS

> ERISS: en quoi elles sont mauvaises ? c'est au même niveau que nVidia sur ce coup là,


Oups, je faisais référence au 'Dossier portables'.

----------


## pixote

> Il manque quand-même quelque référence AMD, au milieu des cartes graphiques NVidia, pour se rendre compte dans quelle mesure les AMD de portable seraient mauvaises.
> Edit: Je parlais des 'GPU Mobile' p. 65


Tu as des benchmarks ici : http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-...ist.844.0.html 
Ce a l'air de correspondre à peu près aux benchs de CPC, sauf que ces derniers n'ont pas jugé les AMD.

----------


## seb4771

Comme indiqué, pour juger des AMD, faut encore en trouver des "potables" (hohoho)  ::):

----------


## ERISS

> Tu as des benchmarks ici : http://www.notebookcheck.net/Mobile-...ist.844.0.html


Merci, je connaissais, mais c'est des BM que sur la puissance, le plus important pour moi est le rapport puissance/TDP.
Ok il y a la finesse de gravure [Process(nm)] qui est assez indicative du rapport mais ça me suffit pas, il me faut aussi le TDP brut (je veux pas dépasser un max).
Depuis quelques temps grâce à la gravure fine, la technologie rejoint ma philosophie de montage de pc: une puissance pas trop mauvaise pour un TDP minimal.

J'ai pris il y a 2 mois un portable à GPU AMD (promo 500€ HP Pavilion avec Radeon HD 8670M + Intel HD Graphics 4000), j'ai galéré pour trouver, pour rien si finalement la qualité des gpu AMD portable est pas la même que celles des gpu AMD de pc-tour... J'aimerai bien me rendre compte de l’étendue des dégâts (c'est pas moi l'utilisateur principal).

----------


## Crillus

Tout ça pour dire que moi je veux une CPC Box, et je suis pret à y mettre le prix stipulé dans le magazine (pour une construction chinoise hem).  ::wub:: 

Ou alors au moins la mise au public des plans de production pour qu'on bricole tous sa Lapin-Box dans son coin.  ::P:

----------


## moimadmax

Par contre il y a un truc qui m'échappe, pourquoi vous parlez plus de G-Sync que du FreeSync ?

Car dans l'ensemble vous défendez plutôt les intérêt des consommateur et, dans ce cas, vous parlez plus volontiers d'une technologie propriétaire nécessitant l'achat d'un matériel spécifique, plus chère, alors que bientôt tout les écrans compatible avec le standard VESA DisplayPort 1.2a supporteront l'Adaptive-Sync (nom VESA de Freesync), et il y a de forte chances qu'un G-Sync basé sur Adaptive-Sync voit le jour, sans matériel supplémentaire. Et en rêvant un peu, il y aura peut être même des écrans qui pourront être mis à jour. Car je pense que niveau fonctionnalités G-Sync et Freesync propose sensiblement les mêmes fonctionnalités.

----------


## ERISS

> dans l'ensemble vous défendez plutôt les intérêts des consommateurs


En effet, malgré la croyance du CPC en une démocratie économique actuelle et la réduction des vrais démocrates en simples anti-technologiques.




> et, dans ce cas, vous parlez plus volontiers d'une technologie propriétaire nécessitant l'achat d'un matériel spécifique, plus chère,


Voilà. CPC est luddite: les machines non achetées à cause d'eux iront à la casse.

----------


## Yorkmouth

Super hors serie comme d'habitude, mais deux points m’embêtent:

J'ai lu attentivement le dossier sur l'obsolescence programmée et je reste dubitatif, vous signalez que les imprimantes ne se bloquent jamais en cas de cartouche vide et que les imprimants ont en fait un compteur d'impressions qui permet de savoir ou en est la cartouche.

Hors, à ma connaissance le niveau de cartouche est plutôt réel, puisque souvent pour imprimer un peu plus longtemps on peut les secouer, et pour le blocage, il est bien réel aussi et impossible à esquiver sur beaucoup de modèles notamment sur mon epson stylus sx218, si j'ai plus de couleur je ne peux pas imprimer en noir et blanc, d’ailleurs un article tout juste paru sur les numeriques traite de ce sujet :

http://www.lesnumeriques.com/imprima...le-n35093.html

----------


## moimadmax

Pareil, le coup de l'eponge sur les epson, je serais d'accord avec vous a 100% si le problème était expliqué clairement dans le message d'erreur, et que ca serait debloquable via le pilote. 
Car mon pere a eu le problème avec son epson l'imprimante fait le mort, pas de message d'erreur ou plutôt abscon, et le petit soft a aller chercher sur un sombre site russe. Heureusement que je venais de votre le reportage d'arte et qu'il en parlaient dedans. Sinon l'imprimante aurait sûrement fini a la poubelle.

----------


## guicres

> Par contre il y a un truc qui m'échappe, pourquoi vous parlez plus de G-Sync que du FreeSync ?


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi, je m'étais d'ailleurs déjà fait la réflexion au numéro précédent.
On peut arguer que Nvidia a le mérite d'avoir lancé l'idée, mais ça ne justifie pas de payer un rein pour une "technologie" qui ne consiste qu'à commencer à se défaire des archaïsmes hérités des premiers écrans à balayage.

je dis "commencer" parce qu'on parle encore de fréquence de rafraîchissement, pour tout l'écran, alors que les écrans actuels pourraient très bien ne modifier que les pixels nécessaires, n'importe quand (juste les quelques pixels des caractères lors de l'écriture d'un texte par exemple, ou un jeu en mode fenêtré qui serait rafraîchi indépendamment du bureau)... Mais bon il ne faut pas trop bousculer les habitudes, déjà qu'il est difficile de se débarrasser du PAL et du NTSC, ou de techniques de compression à perte obsolètes comme l'entrelacement ou le sous-échantillonnage de la chrominance (homogène sur toute l'image), qui sont encore présents dans la TNT HD (!).
Mais je m'éloigne du sujet.

Tout ça pour dire qu'Adaptive Sync n'est pas une technologie complexe qui justifierait le prix d'un G-sync, qu'elle devrait se généraliser dans les mois à venir puisqu'elle est intégrée aux nouvelles révisions du DisplayPort depuis le mois de Mai, et donc que G-Sync a de grandes chances de disparaître rapidement.
D'où notre interrogation sur le traitement de ces informations par CanardPC.

----------


## golwin

> ...


De ce que j'ai compris des précédents cpc hardware, c'est qu'ils pensent que c'est un vapoware utilisé par AMD pour servir de contre feu face à NVIDIA. Ils ne peuvent pas laisser le terrain "vide".

----------


## guicres

C'est aussi l'impression que j'ai eue, mais le communiqué de la VESA à propos de son intégration au standard DisplayPort, le 12 Mai, presque 2 mois avant la publication du dernier numéro de CanardPC Hardware, me semble très concret, d'où l’interrogation.
C'est un progrès qui m'intéresse, mais je ne veux pas prendre le risque d'investir dans une nouvelle carte graphique et un écran hors de prix pour une technologie qui ne sera peut-être pas supportée sur le long terme, et qui sera peut-être remplacée par quelque chose de moins cher à relativement court terme.
Donc j'aurais bien aimé un peu plus de précisions.

----------


## Teto

Par contre je n'ai pas compris (et peu aimé, à vrai dire) qu'on soit enthousiaste comme Doc l'a été, pour une techno propriétaire et non partageable, qui augmentera de manière significative le prix d'un écran. Le même qui vient ensuite expliquer doctement les problèmes d'abus de position dominante...

----------


## Guilk

Plop. C'est le premier CPC Hardouère que j'achète pour m'aider à monter ma nouvelle tour, et j'aime bien. 
J'ai apprécié le dossier sur la fiabilité, sauf la sortie sur la croissance au début de l'article. Quand on a fait un peu d'économie, c'est léger. Je dis ça plutôt pour l'enlever que pour le creuser. 
Dommage, parce qu'avec le taux de panne, on sentait que vous aviez voulu creuser un peu l'analyse là-dessus, le coup du rapport de l'autorité anglaise soutenait habilement le propos.

J'ai personnellement zapé le dossier sur la mémoire flash, qui m'a un peu ennuyé. Après je pense qu'il a sa place dans le mag, mais l'historique des techniques m'endort un peu. Idem pour les calculettes. Je l'ai lu, mais ça ne m'intéressait qu'à moitié. 

Bref, vous pouvez compter sur moi chaque fois que j'aurai besoin d'acheter du matos, content d'apprendre que la CPC box vit toujours.




> La pub en page 9 
> Je veux dire... LA PUB EN PAGE 9 
> J'ai cru que c'était une parodie.


C'est vrai que j'ai froncé le nez de dégoût. Et que l'on m'explique pourquoi ils portent ces T-shirts en plastique tout laids. 
Le mec à droite est le seul à avoir vu le soleil sur les quatre dernières années, du coup avec ses yeux mi-clos il à l'air d'un mannequin D&G à côté des autres. 

Sans compter qu'ils prétendent être "les meilleurs" ce qui n'est pas le cas de leur CG vu le comparatif p65. 
Il faut être con pour mettre des pubs comme ça dans un magazine qui décortique les composants.
Ils feraient mieux de vendre de la lotion pour les mains des gamers ou des massages thaïlandais.

----------


## natijah

J'ai commandé ce numéro et un autre, et malheureusement j'ai fait une erreur dans mes coordonnées. Commande effectuée le 15/07/2014 et payée avec PayPal.

J'ai essayé de contacter CPC via deux courriels mais pas de réponse. Que faire?  ::sad:: 
Ci-dessous les adresses de contacts utilisées:
vpc@canardpc.comboutique@canardpc.com

J'ai bien sûr vérifié toutes mes adresses et tous mes dossiers spam. Pourtant j'ai déjà contacté CPC sur l'adresse boutique auparavant.

Si je ne reçois pas les magazines je dois créer une demande de litige sur PayPal?  ::huh::

----------


## Ov3r$ouL

Salut,
Tu peux essayer de les contacter via twitter si tu as un compte ; sinon, repose ta question ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/40...ervice/page298
Après, vu que ta commande commence à dater, il est peut-être déjà trop tard ?

----------


## LePok

Bravo pour ce numéro, notamment le dossier traitant de l'obsolescence programmée et la fiabilité de nos chers matériels !
Le premier point est abordé très objectivement je trouve. Et il est surtout démystifié ! Quant à l'introduction "économique" du dossier elle ne m'a pas choqué à l'inverse d'un collègue Canard, puisque le mythe de l'obsolescence repose essentiellement - dixit Monsieur tout le monde - sur la recherche de revenus toujours croissants chez les constructeurs (et pas qu'eux).
Quant aux statistiques de fiabilité des composants et taux de retours sav, ils sont très instructifs. Il faut absolument, Doc Teraboule, que cette base soit tenue à jour et publiée régulièrement. Même si la tâche est énorme j'imagine. Mais nous le passionnés de matos et d'upgrade en avons vraiment besoin pour faire les meilleurs choix ou a minima éviter les pièces boiteuse du moment.
Merci en tout cas pour le boulot et bonnes vacances les gars !

----------


## golwin

Le dossier sur la mémoire flash était pas mal intéressant non plus. J'ai vraiment bien aimé. Et enfin l'initiation à l'électronique devient pratique (parce qu'à chaque fois, les reprises des notions exposées dans le numéro précédent ça devenait long). A ce sujet, je me demandais pourquoi ne pas avoir publié les schémas électroniques de vos montages ? Ca aurait été un plus dans cette initiation.
Merci pour votre travail en tout cas.

----------


## Blue Harvest

Je n'avais jamais acheté ce magazine auparavant, mais je dois reconnaitre qu'il est très agréable à lire, et aide grandement à mieux comprendre les pièges et les vices des pièces infos, très instructif tout simplement.

----------


## Telgar

> Plop. C'est le premier CPC Hardouère que j'achète pour m'aider à monter ma nouvelle tour, et j'aime bien. 
> J'ai apprécié le dossier sur la fiabilité, sauf la sortie sur la croissance au début de l'article. Quand on a fait un peu d'économie, c'est léger. Je dis ça plutôt pour l'enlever que pour le creuser. 
> Dommage, parce qu'avec le taux de panne, on sentait que vous aviez voulu creuser un peu l'analyse là-dessus, le coup du rapport de l'autorité anglaise soutenait habilement le propos.
> 
> J'ai personnellement zapé le dossier sur la mémoire flash, qui m'a un peu ennuyé. Après je pense qu'il a sa place dans le mag, mais l'historique des techniques m'endort un peu. Idem pour les calculettes. Je l'ai lu, mais ça ne m'intéressait qu'à moitié. 
> 
> Bref, vous pouvez compter sur moi chaque fois que j'aurai besoin d'acheter du matos, content d'apprendre que la CPC box vit toujours.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma femme et ma fille ont feuilleté mon CanardPC (pas habituel) et ont toutes les 2 explosé de rire  :;): . Puis elles m'ont regardé. Et elles ont fait "Ouf".  :B): 

Concernant l'Arduino, que j'ai découvert dans ce numéro, il y a un kit de démarrage, assez cher (une centaine d'€) qu'on trouve un peu partout, y compris en Amazonie. Il contient tout ce qu'il faut, des capteurs, des planches de montage, u gros bouquinetc... mais est en Anglais. Je n'ai pas fait le total des composants, mais je pense que le pack revient moins cher au final que la somme des différents éléments. Pour quelqu'un qui veut se mettre sur le coup, ça semble incontournable.

----------


## TxCRP

J'ai été très déçue de ne pas trouver dans le dossier sur les calculatrices une ligne sur la HP48G alors qu'elle mieux marché (vendu) que la série des 49G (qui n'est qu'une 48G redessiné).
Cette calculatrice était un monstre on pouvait faire plein de trucs "à la con" avec, comme s'installer des jeux qui n'avaient rien à envier à la gameboy de l'époque (je me rappel notament d'un clone de mario bros), ou d'utiliser son port infrarouge pour s'en servir de télécommande télé ou ouvrir les voitures qui avaient un système d'ouverture fermutre IR.
J'avais même bricolé ma HP48G pour changer la puce mémoire et passer de 32ko à 128ko comme une HP48G+ qui coutait un prix exorbitant

----------

